# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  asp.net cloud development

## moti barski

CLOUD COMPUTING


cloud operating systems : os on servers to be accessed from anywhere

cloudo.com (free)
oos.cc called icube
eyeos.info has : spreadsheet, word processor, calender

uploading asp.net site to an azure server
note you might need to install IPv6 for windows xp
ROUND 1

this is cheaper if your site and it's sql database is fatter than 100MB

0 sign up at windows.azure.com get a cloud subscription
1 install cloud sdk
2 in asp.net :in your asp.net project, solution explorer,right click, new project, add, cloud, choose asp.net
3 solution exploarer, in the added roles folder, right click, add, web role, finish that wizard, 
in the added file of the roles folder, right click, options, find connection string (in settings tab)
delete the default connection string, and make a new one to be filled with your 
azure storage account name and key : to get them : go to your azure portal, home, host services, storage, copy
name and key, save
4 from solution explorer, cloud, right click, publish, creat certificatel, name it,
click copy full path
5 go to your azure portal, management certificates, add certificate, browse to your
certificate (paste full path) or browse to it
6 return to cloud publish wizard, paste subscriptionID from your azure portal last(current) screen
(in the portal properties window (to the right), give a credencial name(whatever)
ok publish wait and you get a url, and the site is also in your cloud portal

sql server to sql azure
ROUND 2

1 download sql azure migration wizard (codeplex.com), run the exe file, check analyze and migrate
database, specify database : localdatabase
2 go to azure portal, database, copy server name and paste it in the wizard instead of SERVER
in server name : textbox
fill : username@SERVERNAME(that was copied), connect
3 click creat database, after finish wizard, refresh database in azure portal, the database is added
from the portal you can edit the database (click manage and enter your password)

asp.net site (web app) and sql azure integration
ROUND 3

in asp.net in your web app project(that was published to the azure) in the sqldatasource object
click it's little arrow, change connection string, new connection string, copy the server name from
azure database portal, from the new database, type username and password, finish, save, run (f5)

----------

